
Alphabet takes the wind out of its Makani energy kites - jpm_sd
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/18/alphabet-takes-the-wind-out-of-its-makani-energy-kites/
======
avmich
Cool, strong technical progress is achieved. The road to commercialization is
too long though, so the project is closed. Will the results be open sourced?
This clearly enviromentally interesting project could be useful these days
even without commercial backing - so, Google, can you please put the
documentation online for people to see?

~~~
tobinfricke
Thank you for your kind words. We hope our technology will find a way forward,
one way or another.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361509)

